# Damnit just cant decide



## bs motorsports (Aug 23, 2006)

I just can not decide to go auto or stick....

My biggest thing is i have a baby on the way and wont be able to do to much as far as modding...

The other thing is axel hop i like to do a burn out every once in a while and i dont want to go hop scotching down the road and embaress by myself...

The auto looks good as far as being able to pull 2nd gear scraches and having fun i just dont know what to do....

I just wanted to rattle for a min....


----------



## 06black60 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Been there...*

I've been there man. I had the same debate with my last car ('03 Acura CL-S) I went with the AUTO and regretted it every single day until I finally got my baby ( '06 PBM 6M) The manual on this beast is just a blast to drive and the amount of power you feel in your hand is priceless. Nothing against the Auto owners at all as I test drove both and they're both awesome. In the end I just went for the 6M for the sake of controlling the RPM's...Can't go wrong either way. Good Luck.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

:agree Thats a couple of things I mention when people ask me why I went with manual. Controlling the RPM's is the biggest upside, but not just that... You cant rev at times with auto that you would with a stick, also you get better gas mileage with the M6. Now ofcoarse there are so many people on this forum with auto's, nothing against that I'm just young and I've been driving my parents auto cars for 2 years, while everyone around me had a stick sport car. Now that I have one, I'm just too excited to switch back to auto. arty: *Goodluck*


----------



## 06black60 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Nice*



Aramz06 said:


> :agree Thats a couple of things I mention when people ask me why I went with manual. Controlling the RPM's is the biggest upside, but not just that... You cant rev at times with auto that you would with a stick, also you get better gas mileage with the M6. Now ofcoarse there are so many people on this forum with auto's, nothing against that I'm just young and I've been driving my parents auto cars for 2 years, while everyone around me had a stick sport car. Now that I have one, I'm just too excited to switch back to auto. arty: *Goodluck*


Nice...forgot to mention the savings in gas mileage too...By no means am I saying I get GOOD gas mileage but an AUTO will EAT gas much more than the M6... I'm coming from a car that got 20-25 mpg so either way I was screwed when deciding to go to the V8 6.0 liter haha


----------

